# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Update #21 - Feb 26 2014 - Software Update 2 - Part 1 - Getting Caught Up!

## Compro01

From https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...c/posts/760510*


Hey Backers!*

*Note - this is the first of a 2 part software update.  Next segment coming soon…*
Our  last software update was released near the end of our campaign… We  figured we’d better get you folks all caught up!  The other day James  Cooper stopped by to do just that. 
 Check out the video below to  see what he had to say, and to meet our full time software guy and the  newest member of the team - James Townley.





Since Townley’s joined the team, we’ve made some great progress.  Keep an eye out for part 2 to get more on that!
Some  really exciting stuff is taking place as our printer begins to mature!   That means we’ve got a handful of updates in the works right now so  stay tuned for more news on the software, the circuit, the hardware, and  more  :Smile: 

Thanks everyone,
*The Peachy Printer Team.*

----------

